# On the Subject of Cynotilapia



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I was reading a recent post about the many Cynotilapia species and figured I'd post a few pics of the 3 types I have, Jalo Reef, Cobue, and sp. Elongatus Chitimba. The Cynos are one of my favorite mbuna and there is no shortage of variety among them!

Young Jalo Reef








One of my larger Jalos









4" Cobue









sp. Elongatus Chitimba


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful fish, I can't wait to get my 8 from your sp. Elongatus chitimba next week


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

They 'elongatus chitimba' are amazing.

How's their temperament? Minimum tank size for a species only tank? Thanks.


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey Iggy I'm keeping my cynotilapia in 30brs. I have a 4.6 group of zebroides Cape kaiser " Black " doing great but will most likely split them up into 2.3


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am interested in breeding these myself. What setups have you found most profitable for breeding? The tanks I have open for stocking are a 160 gallon 72"/ 24" /21", and a 50 gallon bow front. I have a 10 and 20 gallon long fry / growing tanks as well. I personally haven't found to many Jalos or Cobues for sale in my area.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

Your 50 bow would be nice for a nice size group. I have 10 in a 30br but most likely going to split them up if I start to see aggressive behavior. I had a 5ft 120 years ago with a group of cynotilapia sp. " Lion " Cape kaiser which the male constantly chased them. So I guess it's just luck when it comes to the group you have and in what size tank, hope I made sense. 
I wouldn't go anything smaller than a 30 gal.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the fast response. When you say 4.6 is that the fish ratio? Or am I completely not getting it?


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes 4 male to 6 females


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great, I found an add on ebay for 5 Cynotilapia Afra Nkhata Bay fry 1" for $35. And I can add more fry at $4 per fish. Free shipping.

I think I found my stock.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Have you bred the Jalos? I would really like to get into breeding them if possible, I just haven't found many people who have bred them to ask for advice.

Thanks


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

I've only kept 2 types of cynotilapia. A WC pair of Cynotilapia sp. " Lion " Cape kaiser which I had years ago and they bred like crazy. I just got back into cichlids and just got this group of cynotilapia zebroides Cape kaiser " Black " not even a week ago.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Demasoni1 said:


> Great, I found an add on ebay for 5 Cynotilapia Afra Nkhata Bay fry 1" for $35. And I can add more fry at $4 per fish. Free shipping.
> 
> I think I found my stock.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You best make sure this isn't the same ebay seller as the source of fish from this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=305098


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, but Iggy beat you to it. He sent me a PM. It is the same seller. I wont be purchasing these. Sorry for the guy that got hosed.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Demasoni1 said:


> Thanks, but Iggy beat you to it. He sent me a PM. It is the same seller. I wont be purchasing these. Sorry for the guy that got hosed.


Wow,..that is interesting. Look at my thread on the e-bay fish and you can see them..haha. I was looking to add to my current group of 3 Cyno 'Afra Yellow-Blaze', so I took a chance and bought from this add. I'm still not sure exactly what they are,..but definitely not what what I was thinking they were. Not saying they are hybrids,..or that the seller is ripping people off, the add and the seller both seemed very legit. The shipping, packaging etc. was perfect,..I just don't think the seller actually knows (unitentionally most likely) what they have. I wouldn't say I got "hosed" by any means,..$40 for 8 fish shipped,..that's a small bar tab ;-)


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

> Wow,..that is interesting. Look at my thread on the e-bay fish and you can see them..haha. I was looking to add to my current group of 3 Cyno 'Afra Yellow-Blaze', so I took a chance and bought from this add. I'm still not sure exactly what they are,..but definitely not what what I was thinking they were. Not saying they are hybrids,..or that the seller is ripping people off, the add and the seller both seemed very legit. The shipping, packaging etc. was perfect,..I just don't think the seller actually knows (unitentionally most likely) what they have. I wouldn't say I got "hosed" by any means,..$40 for 8 fish shipped,..that's a small bar tab ;-)


I hadn't read your thread yet so I didn't know the detailed info, it just sounded to me like someone was selling mix breeds. I looked at the seller more in depth and I to agree that he seems legit, but like you said he just wasn't sure exactly what he was selling. I wasn't trying to rip on the seller or anything just having some sympathy for someone who didn't get what they thought they would ( My reason for saying: sorry for they guy who got hosed).
And by no means am I saying that $40 for 8 fish is a rip off.

Just thought I could clarify.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

No worries,..and you may be right. I've bought a lot (sports equip. etc) off of e-bay and always had great luck,..by going over the reviews and seller ratings. This seller looked good and probably is,..but with Cichlids..especially this particular type,..the Cyno/Afra/Yellow-Blaze/Nkhata Bay?? etc.... There is always confusion with this naming vs. commom names vs. what pet stores might call them. I took a chance, oh well. I will bump this thread occasionally and show what these guys turn out like. They are extremely active and healthy..really starting to color up and look less like juvies.

Anyone have thoughts of what I might add in with these fish? It's a 29g (with 5 total fish). I was thinking of adding maybe 5 Saulosi,..or a few Rusties. Would that be to much in this size tank?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well good luck!!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

In a 29 gallon tank I'd only keep 1 species of dwarf mbuna. Even then, you may get unlucky if your male has an ego.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

True, though I have had some success with a few species of dwarf mbuna in a 29 gallon tank it was really hard to keep the aggression down and I was constantly quarantining beat up fish. If you want more than one male to color up then go a bit bigger on the tank. JMO


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Demasoni1 said:


> True, though I have had some success with a few species of dwarf mbuna in a 29 gallon tank it was really hard to keep the aggression down and I was constantly quarantining beat up fish. If you want more than one male to color up then go a bit bigger on the tank. JMO


I may add a few Rusties just for some variety..and I've never owned them. I bought the 29g as a holding tank for my holding F2 Acei,..which was unsuccessful, so I bought the e-bay fish to put in it when I moved the Acei back to my main tank. It's not a great size but it is a breeze to take care of and doesn't take up a lot of space. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If those ebay fish have any L. Hongi in them, look out in a 29.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> They 'elongatus chitimba' are amazing.
> 
> How's their temperament? Minimum tank size for a species only tank? Thanks.


Iggy, their temperament isnt too bad. A little typical mbuna chasing here and there, but no nipped fins at all. They seemed a little more skittish to me, so I added a small group of Yellow Labs to make them feel a little more comfortable. I have them in a 33 long with a couple of rock piles and they do just fine.


----------

